# My animated Kirby sig!



## Dratini The Clar (Apr 15, 2009)

Look at my sig, does anyone like it? I used a couple of sprites from Kirby Superstar Ultra (Kirby on the Draw minigame)

If anyone wants an animated Kirby sig just post the request here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





UPDATE: I've made an animated Meta Knight avatar.


----------



## Calafas (Apr 15, 2009)

Reported for posting CP.

Jokes - nice sig  :]


----------



## Splych (Apr 15, 2009)

Niice. It sucks how mine was taken down but making a whole new one... xDD


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice!
you might want to make ones with different Kirby sprites (same layout)
and put them on a rotatation script.
Like my sig.

Anyway, congrats on the sig!


----------



## golden (Apr 16, 2009)

nice sig. i love kirby.


----------



## Crass (Apr 16, 2009)

My sig is better.


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Apr 16, 2009)

Uh... I just found out that avatars often represent the person behind it perfectly... ^^

Anyway... It wouldn't be my style if it comes to signatures, but it's a nice piece of work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Hehe I always thought Kirby was strange... Isn't he a ghost? A PINK ghost? ^^)


----------



## Dratini The Clar (Apr 16, 2009)

EDIT: New avatar AGAIN!


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 16, 2009)

Very nice sig!

Not impressed with avatar. Slow frame rate on non-transparent BG.


----------



## Dratini The Clar (Apr 17, 2009)

New avatar again LOL


----------



## Splych (Apr 17, 2009)

I can't seem to see your avatar or signature... Bleh.


----------



## Dratini The Clar (Apr 17, 2009)

Last one was removed..... back to Meta Knight.


----------



## Orangegamer (Apr 17, 2009)

i didn't get to see the sig


----------

